# Sailing from Santander for the 1st time



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Hiya All,

We have just booked our return ferry from Santander to Portsmouth for the end of March. My question is....Is is possible/permissible to overnight on the docks the night before ???

As the ferry sails at 15.00 we could travel on the morning to the port but Gordon likes to be ahead of himself, if you know what I mean !!

Any advice please ??

Jenny


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi
looks like your coming back on the one we are going out on. about 2 weeks ago there was a post on here that parking in santander was a no no. due to people in motorhomes getting clamped it wasnt very pleasant reading. we intend to hotfoot it out of there as soon as we dock. :roll: 

tomnjune


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We have always used Bilbao on previous journeys, so we know we can stay on the dock side the night before a sailing !! Just wondered if anyone had ever done the same at Santander. ????

Serves us right for leaving the return booking till so late....our size rig could only be accommadated on P & O from Bilbao on 20th March or 10th April..nothing in between   

tomnjune...gizza wave if you see us ...lol !!!


Jenny


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

No you cant over night on the dock at Santander i know as i have tried


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We're off to Santander mid April from Plymouth. Back to Plymouth early June.

All the reading I've done also suggests no parking in Santander. We've got to find a vet near there too!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

...What we need to do then is find a suitable overnight stop within a few hours drive (max) of Santander.......any body know of one ???


Jenny


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

In the height of the summer 2 years ago we tried to find a suitable site near Santander but they were all over-full and very noisy amd pricey. I hope you have better luck early in the season. We were advised not to stop near the port in rest areas on the motorways as there were lots of robberies. Not sure if it is still a problem as it was then. I do know you may not over-night at the port though. (you can in UK though!)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There have been recent reports about Santander being very unfriendly towards MH in the city - they have been issuing parking tickets to parked vehicles. Check this thread;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-49933.html&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=santander&start=0

be warned there are 8 pages of comments, and most of them are negative!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Caming*

After problems en-route to Bilbao we stayed at camping costajan.

Link available in post here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-20215.html

Trev


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

teemyob,

thanks for that reminder(Button pressed !!  ) ..we have stopped here before (cant remember when though !) easy drive from here to the ports...and we can shop at the nearby supermarkets too !!....Good Work !!


Jenny


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Reminder*

Your Welcome.


----------

